# Worms World Party in windowed mode?



## Grovyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello, and I have one more question.

My widescreen monitor has an issue that old games' screen goes a LOT to the left, making almost unplayable, but only at the menus somewhy.

So the only way to fix it it's to play in Windowed mode.

But here's the problem: I don't have a single idea how to make it work.

I used D3DWindower, and even went to properties and putted -window at the end of that part to choose directory.

I am lost here, can someone help?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Either ALT+Enter or CTRL+Enter will put your game in windowed mode, if the game allows.


----------

